# Upper belly is tingling?



## MegGem

Anyone else have this? I've been getting it the last few days. The tingling feels the same as if your foot had fallen asleep or gone numb and it tingles. I'm feeling it on top of my bump and comes and goes. I've never heard of this symptom :shrug::dohh:


----------



## FairySam

I have a little numb spot at the top of my bump. Not sure what it is really...

Could it be a kind of stretching pain/side effect?


----------



## sara k

:blush:talk to tele health...no idea...plz be concerned...check it with doc...


----------



## MegGem

It doesn't hurt. Possibly could be stretching. It doesn't feel numb just tons of little tingles. Interesting...

Anyone else had this?


----------



## PrincessSoph

i get this a lot hun not sure what it is tho


----------



## TheNewWife

I've had this up near my ribs (under my boobs) for months now. I've seen the midwife & the doctor about it. My SIL got the same thing. The general consensus is that it's caused from the nerves getting slightly pinched with the stretching & expanding. HIGHLY ANNOYING. :hissy:

I sure hope it goes away as soon as the baby comes out!


----------



## MegGem

TheNewWife said:


> I've had this up near my ribs (under my boobs) for months now. I've seen the midwife & the doctor about it. My SIL got the same thing. The general consensus is that it's caused from the nerves getting slightly pinched with the stretching & expanding. HIGHLY ANNOYING. :hissy:
> 
> I sure hope it goes away as soon as the baby comes out!

That seems to be the same thing! That would make sense. Watch where your sticking your little butt LO! :winkwink:


----------



## LousMom

i have the same thing, isn't it LO in the ribs? or LO jsut stretching out?


----------



## MusicMommy

I get this feeling as well, at the top of my belly. I've had it for a while (I'm currently 36 weeks). I think it's probably just your skin stretching. My midwife told me to expect my skin to begin to feel numb and very sensitive towards the end of pregnancy. Also, after I eat, I tend to get a funny tingly sensation towards the top of my belly, inside. I suspect this is either my skin stretching from having food fill my belly, or it's heartburn. Either way, I really doubt it's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Kim T

I have this too, have had it for weeks now... Havent spoken to the MW about it as didnt really think it would be anything to be concerned about. Definitely highly annoying though..!!


----------

